# Advice on Weimaraners please



## Gillybean (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey! We are looking for a friend for Charlie and we are introducing him to a 7 year old weimaraner tomorrow who i met at a rescue kennels today. I am hopeing they get on but am concerned that my cats might be a target! I have read that the weimaraner has a huge instinct to kill. I know that each dog is individual and the same could be said for greyhounds and i know that some can live in harmoney with cats! 
I suppose because i have never come across a weimaraner before i am worried! Any good weimaraner - cat stories????
xxxxxx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't have a Weim, but I do have 2 greyhounds who could 'never live with cats, or be trained to', and well, what do you know, they live happily with two. So don't listen to all you hear, even if your new Weim does have a problem with cats, I believe most dogs can be trained to live with them.


----------



## Clucks (May 3, 2008)

We had a rescue weimaraner when I was a kid. She was lovely but completely mad. We lived on a farm and had lots of cats, and although she was ok with the adults she did kill two kittens. I think the trick is getting the introductions right. I had a kitten and was really worried that she would kill it, but we slowly introduced them and they became the best of friends. It seemed that once she knew that the cat belonged to the family she knew she had to be nice!

As you already have cats and she would be joining their family it might go better. i always think that things go well if the cat stands up to a dog rather than running away. My dog is a complete wimp and wouldn't hurt a fly, but if a cat runs he will chase it!!

Good luck I hope it all goes well


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Well I have always found Weimaraners to be extremely bouncy dogs that are full of energy whatever their age 

I believe that they were originally used for tracking large game, but I am sure I will be corrected if wrong  Often described as versatile hunting dogs who thrive on human companionship.

I have never heard of them being anti social towards cats! However, if you are rehoming any dog not used to cats, a slow introduction may be prudent. 

Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi 
I was brought up with weimaraners, IF they are trained correctly they can be brilliant dogs. They are a all purpose gundog, IE they point retrieve and flush they are only a few types of gundog that can do this!. They are highly intelligent sometimes more so than humans!!!! They do require exercise but no more than a Labrador. The issue with cats will depend on whether it is used to cats I know a few weim's that are great with cats and I know a few are not. They do not have any more instinct to kill than any other gundog. This breed like many others can be so rewarding, It sometimes feels that you are sharing your life with another human, (yes I know they are not!!) I hope that you can give this dog a really nice home and I wish you every success. It might take a bit of time and a lot of work but believe me It will be worth it. Good luck


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

All the weims I know are crazy, but in a very friendly way!


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Gillybean said:


> Hey! We are looking for a friend for Charlie and we are introducing him to a 7 year old weimaraner tomorrow who i met at a rescue kennels today. I am hopeing they get on but am concerned that my cats might be a target! I have read that the weimaraner has a huge instinct to kill. I know that each dog is individual and the same could be said for greyhounds and i know that some can live in harmoney with cats!
> I suppose because i have never come across a weimaraner before i am worried! Any good weimaraner - cat stories????
> xxxxxx


Hi,

I'll start of by saying that I'm not trying to be negative here, (I have only ever owned Weimaraners), but you need to know what you could be letting yourself in for.

As vizzy24 said if properly trained Weimaraner's are wonderful dogs, if not then they can be very unpleasant to have around. This will not always be the case, but you do have to consider this.

In general Weimaraner's are very strong-willed, unlike the other gundogs they are not easy to train, they are extremely intelligent, but not in the way that what you say goes,  as with some breeds, and they will constantly be asking "Why?". They mostly definitely need a leader (even more strong-willed than they are), to respect.

Weimaraner's are a hunt, point, retrieve (HPR) breed, so a jack-of-all-trades, giving them many facets. They were originally bred to hunt in the thick forests of Weimar, game such as wild boar, wild cat or deer, so they had to be courageous, and because the game was extremely dangerous, very protective as well. This protective instinct is still very much with the modern day domesticated Weimaraner.

So you need to consider the typical temperament of the Weimaraner, in addition being a rescue you also need to consider any probable issues he/she has, as these will not manifest until he/she has settled with you.


How many times have you been to see the Weimaraner at the kennels?

How long has he/she been at the kennels?

How may previous owners?

Has he/she previously had any training?

Any health problems?

Any known issues?

How does she interact with other dogs?

How does he/she behave, calm, excitable, shy, fearful, vocal, quiet?

Has he/she been socialised with cats already?

If you go ahead with the adoption make sure to take give the Weimaraner plenty of exercise before the introduction.

When you introduce have the cats in a higher position, perhaps on your lap, while someone else brings the Weimaraner over (on-leash), to get acquainted.

If the Weim is saying hello nicely, praise and give treats. If not, abandon the introduction, put the cats somewhere safe, and try again 20 mins later.

A successful introduction may take several attempts, so be patient, consistent, and calm, and always leave at least 20 mins in between tries.

Do not shout or get angry with the Weim if things don't go well to begin with, you want him/her to have a positive association with the cats, so ignore undesired behaviour, be calm, and just try again later.

As your cats are used to dogs they should not attempt to run off, but in case they do, do not allow the Weimaraner to give chase.

After you've had a successful introduction just let them get to know each other, but keep a watchful eye, NEVER leave them alone together unsupervised until such a time that you feel the Weim is ready.

You'll know because he/she will be completely relaxed around the cats, I'd give it at least 4 months.

Another thing you should do is always make sure you feed the cats first.

Last but not least, crate train, I can't say this enough. The Weim has been in Kennels so will not be used to having to let humans know he/she wants out to go toilet. A crate will also offer the Weim a secure, safe place to rest, while he/she settles in to the new home.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

If you want to call me I currently own two - have over the years had several including rescues. Either pm me you number - or if you like i'll pm you mine
regards
Sue


----------



## Gillybean (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. Sadley the adoption hasnt happened as Arnie (the Weim we went to see) is def not cat friendly and has a very high prey drive. We just couldnt risk it. Although he is drawing alot of attention at the Ark so i hope he finds the right forever home soon! On the good side we have come home with a corssbreed collie/german shep who our lab is madley in love with already and she has lived with cats before too!


----------



## Simmreeves (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi there my partner has a nearly 10 year old weimaraner called kylo, he is the nicest natured dog ever very loving.................. Except when it comes to cats! He hates them and if he ever caught one I dread to think what he would do. I have 3 cats brothers and sisters poppey, tj and chuckie all 2 yrs old. When I moved in with my partner the cats were only a gee months old I tried to take them with me. I put the cats up stairs and had kylo downstairs with me and left the front room door open. One cat ventured downstairs and ky saw him and went for him! Luckly he didn't catch him! I had to leave the cats with a family member, was very upsetting for me buy I couldn't see them get hurt! Within the last 3 weeks my partner sugested we try the cats with kylo again I was a little aprehensive but agreed to give it ago. This time we introduced him to the cats differently! We left the cats in there carry cases and let ky sniff them through the gaps so he knew they were there, we then opened the cases and let the cats out....................... The cats immediatley ran away and sat on a shelf. Kylo was very good indeed and never snapped, barked or attempt to catch them! All he wanted to do was sniff them but the cats were very unsure of him as they had never been around a dog before. For a few days the cats stayed out of his way and if he was around they would hide anywhere they could find, and they would make a kind of growling noise, all ky wanted to do was sniff them, he would keep pestering and walking up and down the front room and wouldn't settle. Now, 3 weeks on ky has had a few swipes if he's hot to close but has never attepted to hurt any of them in any way! He has deffinitly been put in his place a few times! 2 of the 3 cats walk freely around him while he just lys there and watches them! I never thought in a million years ky would be as good as he is! I don't quite trust them on there own yet though and try to keep the separate when we are not in the house. Only thing we have difficulties with now is stopping ky from eating the cats food!  I hope it all works out for you only tip I have is to just be patient and let them get on with getting to know each other! Good look x


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

Given you are still introducing your partners dog to your cats I would air on the side of caution and not leave him alone with them in the house unsupervised, make sure that the cats have a safe exit if you have child gates swap them for dog gates as he is less likely to jump them. Be careful around food, all my cats are very good with dogs but I wouldn't trust any of them with food around my dogs as the cats are likely to try and take a mouthful and although all the dogs know the cats come first including for food there are always times you have to be a little careful for example during seasons or illness.

Weimaraners were originally bred as part of their remit to kill fox and feral cats which they are very efficient at doing but given time some even cat killers can be retrained to accept their own... anyone elses though are fair game I'm afraid.

If you need any help or just a bit of support please feel free to get touch you'd be more than welcome :thumbup: Enjoy your new family group cats and dogs can get on given time.


----------

